# baby food and poop



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi all, I wasn't sure if I should post this here or in Health but better somewhere than no where.

So I got my baby recently and she had been on a food strike. No form of her kibble was tempting enough and eventually even mealies were ignored. She drank just fine even after I switched from bottle to bowl but ever since the move, she has refused to eat the kibble the breeder sent her home with. 

The other day I got desperate and Hills A/D was recommended but I found out I needed a vet prescription for it, so the next option was baby food and cat food.

She wouldn't go near the cat food but she gobbled up the baby food (Gerbers 2nd turkey and gravy, they were out of the chicken). I was soo happy just to see her eating and that by half the night she finished half of the little jar and half of the rest was eaten in the morning. I checked on her after work the next day and there was diarrhea on the wheel and when I was holding her a VERY loose stool came out... had more consistency but still very very loose. I read that unspiced pumpkin would be good for this? Or am I dealing with a completely different problem?

Before the poop issue, I was just happy she was EATING and the next step was to balance her diet in some way since I'm sure eating just turkey and gravy isn't all she needs. She's still a baby and she's still new to me so I don't want to stress her out but if she won't eat what the breeder gave her and she will the baby food, I am open to any suggestions on how to slowly get her back onto kibble or anything else (read that hedgehogs should have crunchy texture for their teeth). 

note: I tried mixing in crumbled kibble into the baby food in one corner of her little dish... she ate all around that corner.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

First off, congrats on getting her to eat! :lol: Hedgies love to worry us.

You are right about the canned pumpkin, it can help regulate poop whether it be too hard or too soft (you get the idea). If she will eat fruit/veggie baby food she shouldn't have a problem with the pumpkin. She won't eat the whole can if you decide to try it, so you can freeze the rest into cubes and use them later.

Along with the baby food, you can try offering wet cat food (kitten formula should be tempting). Just a can or two are inexpensive and the smell (especially if heated up) could persuade her to try some. The baby food is great too, if she is eating it, offer it, the meats are good for her.  

As for the crushed kibble part, if you soften it in warm water and mix it into the baby food really well, she won't be able to eat around it. You don't have to put a ton in, just enough to get her used to the scent/taste of the regular kibble.

Good luck! Hope that made sense.


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks! yes it made sense and gave me a lot to think about. which is great b/c I woke up this morning and there was a mess in the cage from all the runny poop.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It makes sense that the poop is so runny if this is all she's eaten in a while and it's all/mostly meat. Diarrhea is common with a sudden switch to a protein rich diet. It should settle down once her body gets used to eating again and the protein in her diet gets balanced out a bit. 

Good Luck


----------

